# Rspca - home visit



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi i adopted a kitten about 8 weeks ago and now they have rang to say they want to make sure we are taking care of her properly and to prove that we are!!!
Well the only proof i have it that my fur-baby is happy and healthy.
Its just annoyed me that they rang up demanding that i show i have taken her for her injections and microchip, and prove i have registered her at a vets. I can not prove i have registered her as i have not needed to take her there yet.
Then blabbered on about if they were not happy they could take her back 
Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, if you were supposed to take her for vaccinations and microchip and you haven't, then you need to do it quick!

Liz


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*The rspca normaly do follow ups when they have rehomed any animal, you said you havent registered the kitten with the vets ? and the kitten needs to be upto date with Vacs

the rspca just like to know and will not just take your word for it the kitten is healthy without them checking it out for them selves, anyone could say oh yes their doing great, but some are not so great  so they do have to make sure your not fibbing, so really i think you should feel they are doing their jobs properly by wanting to see that all is well, chances are when they have been once they wont bother again, *


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

o no sorry think i made it sound muddled up!
I have registerd her at my vets but i meant i can not prove that as they dont send me a card or anything.
She has had her vacs and her microchip, i had to take her back to the rspca centre 2 weeks after i got her. So they know i have been back and had it all done.
Thats why i was confused they know i have done all of the things i am supposed to do but still said all of this.
It just worries me that if that person feels like it as she said she can just take her away from me.
I love my fur babies and i am getting worried because why would someone say they can take them away before even coming to see me


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*I think you will find it is a scare tactic to make you panick and do everything to make sure the aniamls are in full health, which is wrong, if it were me i would be inclinde to call them and complain as it has clearly worried you, they can not take away any animal unless they have proof of Neglect or Ill health due to neglect*


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

i thought about ringing to complain, as i would never hurt any animal 
i am worried beacause if they were to take her away i would be devastated. Maybe it is or isnt something they have to legally say but i am a worrier anyway.
But they will see when they visit she has everything she could need or want so i am going to try not to worry


----------



## BoatyCat (Nov 24, 2008)

i think the visit really is just to check that you're trustworthy (as you are, since you're concerned and love your little friend!), you have to consider situations like when a family gets a cat just because their kids were moaning that they wanted one, and then they all stop caring after a week cause it's too much hassle or they can't be bothered anymore. This is not the case for many people, but they obviously want to avoid the cat being found after 1 year and going back to them that way, causing even more trauma to the poor little thing.
I wouldn't worry about it, I'm sure it's in their interest as well to leave cats in their new houses if they're suitable!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

i understood your 1st post, it was perfectly understandable.

i would definately ring to complain and let them know they need to word it better and not be so rude as you have obviously been distressed and given undue cause to worry by a conversation that should merely be an informal precautionary check. i think they do this to a few adopters randomly as a blanket check. the visit itself is nothing to worry about. 

As for proving you've registered it with a vets for boosters/vaccinations, just give them the vets details, they can check it up themselves by phoning them. :001_tt2:


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

As she has had her vaccinations and microchip you must have a card showing this? You can show that to the RSPCA home visitor. 

They won't take away a healthy, happy kitten. Why would they?

It sounds like whoever you spoke to on the 'phone didn't have great 'people' skills!!

I know it's easy for me to say, but try not to worry.


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

i have all the paperwork to show she has all vac's and her micro-chip done these were done by the RSPCA, so they should have a record to show i went back to them.
But never mind i will just see what happens on saturday. I might speak to the lady then and tell her i dont think the way she speaks to people is appropiate. Seeing as she has already been to my house to check i was suitable to adopt.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

The RSPCA do a great job, but some of the rules and regulations can be confusing (or just annoying)

Years ago we wanted to adopt a cat or kitten from them and went to the local re-homing centre. We found a brother and sister of around 6 months old and wanted to take them. We were refused because we are both in full time jobs and the cats would be unattended all day ? We live in the countryside and have 1 1/2 acres of land with no thru-traffic. The cats went to a group of students in a rented house. We also rang the RSPCA when we found a loose pet rabbit in the garden. They said there was nothing they could do unless the animal was in danger. Well we get a family of Foxes on the garden every night, so Mr Bunny would be a late snack for them. We caught him eventually and took him to a private rescue centre.

Since then we have always got our cats from the Cats Protection League.

Ian F.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Corr blimey :eek6: bless ya hun xx

Must have scared the hell out of you x

Don't understand why people don't check their records before making calls like that  xx

hopefully it'll be all sorted out after saturday for you and you can relax xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I really don't know why the RSPCA think they are gods In my own personal experience (a few loooooong stories) I think they are NOT as good as they make out. I know people & have been in someone's house who have been reported you could easily see the animals are not in great health yet they did nothing!

Infact a neighbour in the next road from me constantly has them out (BYB) & all they do is give them bloody vouchers to get the animals spayed/neutered doesn't stop them going out buying more tho does it?

So sorry but I really think that they pick on the wrong people & let others get away with things. I don't mean to offend anybody with this post but just wanted to air my views & to say to you please try not to worry sounds like as been said a scare tatic & you obviously care & love your pud!


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

Cyberfyn said:


> The RSPCA do a great job,
> 
> No they don't
> I don't want to upset anyone who support the RSPCA
> ...


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG!! Sounds about right Bloody charming


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I have to agree there, i had a ferel cat living in my chicken coop she had kittens , i took them in when they were old enough so they had been handled and fed loved and were tame , i rang the rspca to find them new homes, they told me they never rehome ferels and would put them to sleep, and were on there way, so i opened a window they all three went out into the coop and i told the rspca they had escaped they left, i then brought them back in, and found them new homes myself, i also caught the mother with the help of CPL and had her done, that ferel cat i called chicken lived in my chicken coop for 16yrs and never was she a problem she slept with my chickens, but would never come indoors , so i wouldnt take a moth to the rspca i always get my cats from CPL who do 3 or 4 house calls over about 6 weeks .


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

CanIgoHome said:


> Cyberfyn said:
> 
> 
> > The RSPCA do a great job,
> ...


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

I wish you'd all stop generalising all RSPCA centres as one group. Many are totally independant, self funded, and do not put any healthy animal to sleep.
With regard to them going round to BYB... Unless there is neglect or cruelty taking place, there isn't much that can be done about it, legally! It sucks, I know, but unless they decide that all breeders must be registered, there's not a lot that can be done, apart from give them neutering vouchers, and _hope_ they use them.
As for the after care visit... The person who rang up will be a volunteer, who won't know or have access to the records showing vaccinations and microchip. It does sound like the person worried you unnecessarily, maybe he or she had dealt with a not so nice person, and was a bit worked up?  The visit is basically to see that you and the kittens are happy. Also you can ask any questions you may have. The volunteer visiting you *does not* have the power to remove the kittens, he or she will just report any problems back to the centre, who will then investigate further if needed.


----------



## hari1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Squashynose is correct when she says each rspca branch is independant and self funded. Most of the people who work for each branch are volunteers who have only done a very short home-checkers course.It is then down to the individual to decide how they want to proceed they can shadow another volunteer for a couple of visits or go straight out on their own. There are a few basic things you have to check for eg.not living on a main road, the rest is left very much up to the individual.They are encouraged to talk about the importance of worming flea treatments cat care etc but it is sadly not compulsory.Im sorry to hear that this person was spoken to in such a manner and caused so much worry. Please do ring the rspca as this home checker may not be really aware of how she should be conducting these visits.And it makes me annoyed to think that after some one has done IMO the right thing by adopting from rescue they have been treated so wrongly.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

The BYB in question had/has disgusting litter trays, no water, never enough food down, put sick young animals in the freezer to finish them off so I think that would have been enough imo


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I think the problem is that so many of us have had a bad experience with the RSPCA. I reported a petshop who were selling 6 week old kittens with conjunctivitis, cat flu and flea infestation and they said it was nothing to do with them, even though the kittens were really suffering.

I know they are all independent but you would think that a certain code of procedures would be followed in specific cases.

It is incredibly difficult to be approved for a rescue cat in the first place, in my opinion, and getting phonecalls like this are just making it even harder for new owners. Let's face it, it is much, much easier to walk into a petshop and buy a kitten than it is to go through with the rescue procedure. I am not in anyway implying that buying a kitten is the best option I am just saying that this is why so many BYBs make their money in this way.

Hope my waffling makes sense!

Lou
X


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Your waffling made sense to me my sweets! xx


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> The BYB in question had/has disgusting litter trays, no water, never enough food down, put sick young animals in the freezer to finish them off so I think that would have been enough imo


Yeah, you'd think so!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Your waffling made sense to me my sweets! xx


Thank you hun!!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Your welcome sweetie xx


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

FluffyCoonz said:


> I think the problem is that so many of us have had a bad experience with the RSPCA. I reported a petshop who were selling 6 week old kittens with conjunctivitis, cat flu and flea infestation and they said it was nothing to do with them, even though the kittens were really suffering.
> 
> I know they are all independent but you would think that a certain code of procedures would be followed in specific cases.


The RSPCA Animal Homes are seperate to the Inspectors, so if you report something to a Home, they cannot (but some do) do anything about it, it has to go thru' the Inspectors. RSPCA HQ are responsible for *all* inspectors, so there should be one set of procedures. The individual branches shouldn't get a bad name when the Inspectors don't do their job.



> It is incredibly difficult to be approved for a rescue cat in the first place, in my opinion, and getting phonecalls like this are just making it even harder for new owners. Let's face it, it is much, much easier to walk into a petshop and buy a kitten than it is to go through with the rescue procedure. I am not in anyway implying that buying a kitten is the best option I am just saying that this is why so many BYBs make their money in this way.


I totally agree, it is so much easier, but if people sat down and thought about it, for the inconvenience of having a home check, they're getting a cat (or dog) who is fully vaccinated, wormed, fleaed, microchipped and neutered, all for £50 (£100 for a dog). The centres *lose* money when they offer all that. People are getting a good deal. But a lot of people don't even think about vaccinations, neutering etc. So they don't see the good deal they're getting.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

It's just a follow up, which is normal in my experiences, just to make sure you and the kitten is happy with the situation. I completely feel its necessary, although I can understand some people would think its intrusive.

I've had follow ups on all my adoptions, even now when we see our local Cats Protection woman around (I live on a small island), she asks us how they are doing (despite having adopted them 7 and 4 years ago!). I think its a nice touch.

The same happened with our dogs. I like to keep in touch and send them updates of photos and things.


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

the raspa in my area wont let animals be rehomed unless they are chipped neutered/spayed and had injections. and i think thats great 
sharon


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you for all your replies 
it feels horrible to complain about a charity run organisation but i have had more than one bad experience with them.
Like you all say to i have adopted throuh CPL and they were 100 times better.

Anyway i just wanted re-assurance to know they could not take her away and that has been answered so thank you


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

All went well on saturday the lady was very pleased with my fur baby 
Loved my cat that i didnt get from the rspca more lol, so panic over


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*glad to hear alls well that ends well  now you can relax and enjoy xmas  *


----------



## big cat (Nov 6, 2008)

wizzadora said:


> i thought about ringing to complain, as i would never hurt any animal
> i am worried beacause if they were to take her away i would be devastated. Maybe it is or isnt something they have to legally say but i am a worrier anyway.
> But they will see when they visit she has everything she could need or want so i am going to try not to worry


I think it will all be fine. Ask your vet for a letter- I am sure they can send you a brief note. Don't be so alarmed, it's the duty of care that the RSPCA and you have to the kittens. You would have been told at the time of adoption that they will check up on you and the cats.


----------



## Amie (Oct 25, 2008)

We rescued a cat from the RSPCA a month ago.. when we had our home visit it was made clear that she would return in around 10 weeks to check everything was ok..

i think it was more a check up for us to make sure everyone had settled ok..


----------

